# Was kann ich tun ???!!!



## tomz (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen !!

Ich hab da mal eine Frage an euch, und zwar besitze ich einen Fertigteich mit 500 Liter Inhalt. Falls einer von euch auch so einen hat oder so einen schon mal gesehen hat weiß das am Rand des Teiches kleine Abteile mit ca 15 cm breite und 10 cm tiefe sind. 

Das dumme ist mein Gelände is schräg und so musste ich den Teich so eingraben das ich vorne eine Ziegelmauer aufgestellt habe. blöd ist jetzt nur das meine Goldfische in diese Seitenabteile schwimmen und ausbrobieren wollen  was draußen ist und raushüpfen einer hat das schon probiert aber gottseidank hab ich ihn noch rechtzeitig gefunden. 

Danach habe ich probiert diese Abteile mit Steinen (ca. 10 cm Durchmesser) zu füllen damit die Golfische sehen das da Land ist oder so leider sprang eine Rotfeder auf diese Steine und konnte nicht wieder zurück .


Was könnte ich da tun damit sie sehen das da Land und kein Wasser ist!!!!




Ach und nebenbei wie kann ich die schwarzen Ränder der Fertigteiche verschwinden lassen wisst ihr was ich meine das man diese nicht mehr sieht !!!!!!


l.g
tomz


----------



## Frank (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

Hallo Tomz,

Fische springen eigentlich nicht ohne Grund. Und unterscheiden, ob da wo sie hinspringen wollen Land ist oder nicht ... 

Wenn ich mir dein Profil so ansehe kommen mir arge Zweifel am allgemeinen Zustand deines Teiches.
Du hast doch nicht allen Ernstes Koi in der Wanne? Ich rate dir dringend den Besatz zu verringern, vor allem den oder die Koi.
Dann überprüf mal deine Wasserwerte, vllt. liegt da ja schon der Grund, warum deine Fische die Flucht ergreifen wollen.


----------



## Frank (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

Ach, jetzt kommts mir wieder ...

Lieber Tom, 
wenn du die Ratschläge nicht befolgst, die dir hier immer und immer wieder gegeben werden, kannst du noch so viele Fragen stellen, es wird sich an deinem System nichts ändern. 
Du hast mal angedeutet, das du deinen Teich dem Koi zuliebe vergrößern wolltest ... 
Alles heiße Luft!
Den Antworten sollten Taten folgen!

Also mach endlich was! ... Oder lass einfach das Fragen. Wir haben besseres zu tun als immer wieder Beratungsresistenten auf den Leim zu gehen!


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

hi



> Also mach endlich was! ... Oder lass einfach das Fragen. Wir haben besseres zu tun als immer wieder Beratungsresistenten auf den Leim zu gehen!



mensch frank 

von dir kann man ja richtig angst bekommen.


----------



## bussi67 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*



			
				tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Was könnte ich da tun damit sie sehen das da Land und kein Wasser ist!!!!




Hi tomz

Stell doch Schilder unter Wasser auf ,

*" Hier Wasser , oben Land "*


----------



## Frettchenfreund (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

Hallo Zusammen!



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> mensch frank
> 
> von dir kann man ja richtig angst bekommen.



Ich habe jetzt Angst vor Frank!   

@ Tomz

Mach ne Betonmauer drum oder V2A Belche im 45° Winkel.

Wenn sie versuchen raus zu springen, landen sie auf dem Blech und rutschen von alleine wieder rein. 

( Man nennt es dann Fischrutsche )

Oh, ich glaube ich muß das zum Patent anmelden  

.


----------



## Frank (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

Also wenn ihr das alle lustig findet, das da Lebewesen gequält werden ... bitte.

Dann halte ich meinen da wohl besser raus. 
So allmählich wirds mir hier echt zu blöd!


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

hi


> Also wenn ihr das alle lustig findet, das da Lebewesen gequält werden ... bitte.



natürlich nicht.



> Dann halte ich meinen da wohl besser raus.
> So allmählich wirds mir hier echt zu blöd!



so hatte ich meinen kommentar dazu nicht gemeint frank, 
das hast du in den falschen hals bekommen.
ich wollte dich eigentlich ehr zum lächeln bringen, weil ich dich gut verstehen kann, mir gehts hier auch öftres so. 

okay?


----------



## andreas w. (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

mahlzeit, ich erlaube mir mal zusammenzufassen. 
@tom. normalerweise springen fische nicht einfachso aus dem wasser. versuch doch mal festzustellen, warum die fische das weite suchen. wasserqualität oder vielleicht ist dein teich wirklich zu klein? im 2. fall musst du zusehen, dass die viecher mehr bewegungsfreiheit haben, du möchtest auch nicht in einem kleinen zimmer eingesperrt sein. in jedem fall ist die fischrutsche eine gute idee.
@frank. hallo!! sei doch bitte nicht ganz so empfindlich und nimm nicht alles so zu herzen. ich fand den beitrag: von wegen angst vor dir, schon zum grinsen. ich glaube nicht, dass du ein so furchterregender welcher bist. 
nimm´s locker und mit humor. wie die werbung sagt, alles wird gut und nur in der gemeinschaft ist der einzelne stark.
bis dahin, andreas.


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

hallo andreas!



			
				andreas weber schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht ist dein teich wirklich zu klein?



vielleicht??? 500 l für koi und goldfische??? entschuldigung, aber da kann von vielleicht ja wirklich keine rede mehr sein!!  




			
				andreas weber schrieb:
			
		

> im 2. fall musst du zusehen, dass die viecher mehr bewegungsfreiheit haben, du möchtest auch nicht in einem kleinen zimmer eingesperrt sein



vergiss es! schau dir mal alle beiträge von tomz (findest du, wenn du sein profil anklickst) an, er ist absolut beratungsresistent! :crazy


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

wenn ich deine beiträge lese  versteh ichs nicht.. 

du hast letztes jahr deine pfütze gebaut, wolltest ende des jahres neuen teich bauen, hast dir koi angeschafft für dein wasserloch und stellst permanent fragen, die beantwortet ,aber völlig wirkungslos bleiben...
dieses forum bietet wahrlich reichlich lesestoff und information um jedem user aufzuzeigen, daß dein *ding* nicht geht!

500 l wasser sind  für fische quälerei . 
mich mach sowas traurig und    

ich wollte deine fische könnten bellen.dann würde es  anzeigen wegen ruhestörung hageln!

ulla


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Frank

Nur kurz zu Dir: :friede 

Ich hasse auch Tierquälerei!
Wir haben oft genug gesehen wie Frettchen gehalten werden und  auch einiges dagegen unternommen. Wenn ich könnte, würde ich auch hier was unternehmen.

Meine Vorschläge waren so gemeint, dass tomz sich etwas   vorkommt und vielleicht dann mal anfängt zu Denken.

Also Frank, können wir wieder zusammen   en?



			
				andreas weber schrieb:
			
		

> in jedem fall ist die fischrutsche eine gute idee.



@ Andreas

Das war ein scherz!  

@ All

Bitte diese Idee nicht nachmachen, wenn Eure Fische aus dem Wasser springen, hat das, wie hier schon geschrieben, andere Ursachen.
( Die wollen mit Sicherheit nicht rutschen )

.


----------



## andreas w. (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

hallo gemeinde, das mag ja alles richtig sein, was da gesagt wird. aber deshalb muss ich nicht mit der tür ins haus fallen. 
mir tun die viecher auch leid, aber ändern kann ich die situation nicht. das kann nur einer, tom. richtig von ist, dass derjenige der etwas fragt, auch danach handeln sollte, aber erzwingen kannste sowas nicht. daher bleibt nur die möglichkeit: weiterdiskutieren oder augen zu. manche menschen brauchen länger für verschiedene sachen. 
wie gesagt, ich kann die verhältnisse tomz´s fische nicht ändern, vielleicht wohnt aber irgendwer in der nähe und hat mal den spass, es tom vorort zu erklären und evtl alternativen zu finden - wenn das gewünscht ist. die menge an fische pro m³ wasser ist auf jeden fall zu hoch. 
ansonsten bin ich mit meinem latein am ende, tut mir leid (das ist nicht böse gemeint).
@volker: iss klar, fische sind keine flugtiere und wenn sie rausspringen, hat das einen sinn. aber grundsätzlich fand ich die idee gut und mit etwas dekoration hat man zwei __ fliegen mit einer klappe geschlagen: begrenzung und randgestaltung. ist vielleicht eine idee für aquariumbesitzer.


----------



## Frank (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

Moinsen,

@ Volker & Jürgen


----------



## tomz (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

Hallo alle zusammen !!!


Jetzt werd ich mal was sagen also als erstes hab ich meinem Nachbarn meine 2 Kois schon vor Monaten gegeben ich hab nur das Profil nicht erneuert da ich schon eine Zeitlang nicht online oder in diesem Forum war. 

Zweitens Goldfische gehören zu den anpassungsfähigsten Fischen die ohne Sauerstoff für kurze Zeit auskommen können und jetzt sollen 5 Goldfische im durchschnitt von 8 cm schon zu groß sein. Sie können sich Verstecken frei schwimmen haben genug Platz und sind auch sehr zutraulich. Sie springen nicht von alleine raus das hab ich blöderweise vergesen  zu sagen (sorry) sie schwimmen immer gerne in die kleinen Abteile und sehen einen kleinen knick im Teich und hier steht das wasser bis zur Grenze an sie schwimmen dan da rüber und glauben das sie auch in ein Abteil kommen so wie sie ins erste gekommen sind.



UND JETZT als drittes hab ich nie gesagt das ich die Kois in diesem Teich hab und wenn manche solche dummen Ansagen machen und nicht einmal gefragt haben und mich gleich als Tierquäler beschimpfen da sag ich nur ...... nein mir ist das zu blöd

Aber wenigstens haben manche versucht die Sache zu beruhigen (DANKE FÜR DEN VERSUCH für die !!!! ) 


l.g tomz


----------



## tattoo_hh (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*



			
				tomz schrieb:
			
		

> sie schwimmen immer gerne in die kleinen Abteile und sehen einen kleinen knick im Teich und hier steht das wasser bis zur Grenze an sie schwimmen dan da rüber und glauben das sie auch in ein Abteil kommen so wie sie ins erste gekommen sind.



ich will ja nicht der sein der dir deine illusion raubt: aber fische glauben und denken nicht..................


----------



## koiundteich (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

Hallo tomz,

Zitat: ...... Goldfische gehören zu den anpassungsfähigsten Fischen die ohne Sauerstoff für kurze Zeit auskommen können ......

sowas geht garnicht. Menschen kann man auch die Luft für einige Zeit abdrücken, aber welcher Mensch hat das schon gern. Sie sollten ihr vorhaben Teichbesitzer zu sein komplett überdenken, vielleicht ist es nichts für Sie.

mit luftigen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Koi & Teich


----------



## tomz (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

Goldfische können sehr wohl einige Zeit in sehr armen Sauerstoffgewässern leben !!!!

Dan informier dich einfach mal ich glaube die hundert Goldfischseiten werden sich wohl besser auskennen als du oder ?????

l.g tomz


----------



## tomz (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*



			
				tattoo_hh schrieb:
			
		

> ich will ja nicht der sein der dir deine illusion raubt: aber fische glauben und denken nicht..................




Ja ich hab mich woll falsche ausgedrückt sie versuchen da drüber zu schwimmen da sie über das andere auch gekommen sind !!!!  


l.g tomz


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

Hallo Zusammen!



			
				tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Goldfische können sehr wohl einige Zeit in sehr armen Sauerstoffgewässern leben !!!!l.g tomz



Mein lieber Freund!

Diese Aussage ist für mich das allerletzte  

Wenn man Deinen Kopf 3 Minuten unter Wasser hält und Du keine Luft bekommst ..... findest Du das schön?

Für mich ist das Thema durch!

.


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*



			
				tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Goldfische können sehr wohl einige Zeit in sehr armen Sauerstoffgewässern leben !!!!



Aber natürlich können sie das - ungefähr so lange, bis sie erstickt sind. :crazy 

@Carsten: Natürlich können Fische glauben, sie schwimmen doch immer in die äußeren Pflanzrinnen, weil sie glauben, da wäre der Notausgang.

@tomz: Diese kleinen "Abteile", in die Deine Fischchen immer schwimmen, sind dazu da, bepflanzt zu werden.

Mein Tipp für Dich: Schütte den Tümpel zu und kauf Dir ein Plüschtier.

Grußlos
Christine


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

@tomz

hallo nochmal...
du stellst eine frage, die dein grundsätzliches problem doch nicht löst.
das ist der *casus knacktus*
ein so kleines teichlein ist bei sommerlichen temperaturen
 extremen temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt und die fische sind gezwungen, diese auszuhalten.
sie halten sicher eine mege aus, auch wenn zwangsläufig O² immer weniger wird im wasser.
aber irgendwann ist dann zappeduster 

du willst doch sicher auch nur das beste für deine tiere??? hoff*
denk doch nochmal drüber nach, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist einen größeren teich  zu bauen oder den fischen vielleicht eine bessere lebensmöglichkeit zu geben.
die ränder deines teichleins sollten vielleicht eng bepflanzt und mit steinen verfüllt werden um  zu verhinderm, daß sich die fische aus eigener kraft umbringen...
ich appeliere  an dich , dich nicht an 100 goldfischseiten festzukrallen. auch ich habe  schon 90 literwännchen mit fischen gesehn. deshalb ist es dennoch nicht tiergerecht!
fehler haben sicher die meisten von uns schon gemacht.
wichtig ist es, diese bei erkennen zu beseitigen, wenn es um lebewesen geht.
in diesem sinne
ulla


----------



## Joachim (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

Moin,

man, man, man - wasn hier wieder los   Leute, ihr hab ja absolut Recht (zB. die Beratungsresistenz betreffend, Fischbesatz usw.) aber wenn er vergrault wird, gehts den Fischen ja auch nicht besser ... 

@tomz
Zeig doch mal Fotos von deinem/n Teich/en - vielleicht hilft das bei der Problemlösung ...

Ansonsten: 500l Fertigteich, wo vielleicht 400l für die Fische bleiben ist für Fische ein NO GO! Und freiwillig oder zum "Spaß" springen deine Fische auch nicht aus deinem "Teich". Mach einen Wassertest - bitte, den Fischen zu liebe!

... und stell Fotos ein.


----------



## chromis (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben jetzt nach einigen Diskussionen beschlossen, Tomz hier zu sperren.
Es geht nicht um einen Teichbesitzer, der Fehler gemacht hat und hier Hilfe sucht und mit Sicherheit auch bekommt.

Es kann aber nicht angehen, dass ein user über einen längeren Zeitraum immer wieder die gleichen Fehler macht und seine Tiere unter völlig unzureichenden Bedingungen hält. Hier kann es sich nur um vollkommene Beratungsresistenz oder um einen Troll handeln. Eine Plattform für dieses Verhalten möchten wir aber nicht zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## andreas w. (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

hallo rainer. ist mit sicherheit eine gut überlegte entscheidung und ich kenne diesen tomz nicht so wie ihr. aber hätte ihm wirklich nicht geholfen werden können? wäre ein persönliches gespräch, oder ein persönlicher kontakt nicht vielleicht für beide seiten positiv gewesen?

ich möcht eure entscheidung in keinster weise kritisieren, aber allein wegen der fische - hätte man nicht können?

ich bin da bei sowas immer recht blauäugig und glaube an das gute im menschen. in diesem sinne.


----------



## Joachim (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

Hallo Andreas,

ich glaube, in diesem Fall, ist deine Mühe umsonst - klick mal auf seinen Namen (tomz) und dann im Profil auf alle seine Beiträge/Themen und du wirst sehen das wir sooo schnell schon nicht aufgeben. 

Es ist eben wohl so, das helfen nur dann gut geht, wenn die Hilfe auch tatsächlich gewünscht ist und was tomz vermutlich gern gehabt hätte, wäre ein:   "  toller Teich, gut gemacht und so schön viele Fische ..."  

Aber so sieht ja keine echte Hilfe aus...


----------



## andreas w. (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was kann ich tun ???!!!*

hi joachim, das sehe ich genauso wie du. nur um irgendein lob einzufahren, stell ich gleichgesinnten keine fachlichen fragen. da geh ich auf eine ausstellung oder präsentier mich mit bild im internet. 

wie gesagt, eure aktion wird schon passen, mir ging´s halt im wesentlichen ums viehzeug und ich kenne den lieben tom nicht.

naja, irgendwas gutes wird es schon haben und wenn tom das alles liest, vielleicht macht er sich doch mal gedanken und ändert sich.

lernen ist schliesslich keine sache des alters, sondern des willens.


----------

